# I'm on my third bottle of the wrong MAC SFF Foundation(NC50, NW45, NW50)!! Other Foundation Recommendations would be Great!



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 5, 2011)

*I'm on my third bottle of the wrong MAC SFF Foundation(NC50, NW45, NW50)!! Other Foundation Recommendations would be Great!*

Hey, I am new to specktra and somewhat new to makeup, I recently went to the mac store and was told i had been suggested the wrong Studio Fix Fluid Foundation, I was given NW50, which seems to be to dark for me, the makeup artist suggested that i try Studio Fix Powder Plus in NW45, which tends to come out a little dry on my skin (really weird since i tend have oil skin once noon hits)  and powdery looking. Also before all this i was told to get Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NC50, which tends to make me look a little ashy and somewhat ghostly. I am sort of at a loss, I am not sure if its me and the way i apply the foundations or if i just have the wrong shade. So i just wanted to include a picture (no flash) of myself with no makeup on and see what you all thought would work for me, all and any of your input would be greatly appreciated.

  	PS: when i used SFF before i had really bad breakouts but i recently purchased the MAC cleanse off oil, not sure if it is actually working since im not currently using a foundation. Also i was think about switching over to NARS Sheer Matte Foundation . Any a.kaf.
  	Any advice you have will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 5, 2011)

I should have added this is all in less than a year of going to different MAC counters.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds like you need to leave MAC alone and get advised elsewhere.

  	I'm horrible at suggesting foundations, because I've had a hard time figuring out my OWN coloring. I got close with the help of the ladies on here, though, so somebody could help you.

  	But I'm curious though, your only issue with Studio Fix + NW45 (though your pic makes your skin seem darker than a typical NW45's) was that it looked powdery and dry. Did you try spritzing (with Fix+ or some moisturizing spray) it after you put it on to set it? I find that spritzing helps take away the powdery look.

  	I know how frustrating it is to find the right shade of foundation, but the more experienced ladies would help you with getting closer to your color. Sorry I'm basically no use, lol. Good luck.


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for replying to my SOS!! I have to agree with you , from what i have seen of other women that are  Nw45, i do seem a bit darker, but it did seem to work on me when the makeup artist did my makeup, but when i did it I looked a hot mess. I know i need to get the Fix+ but im really hesitant since im not even sure i like the powder foundation. Also I didnt want to waste money on something  if i was going to end up with a different foundation, I have been looking at NARS Sheer Matte and Glow (tested Trinadad its to light) and i have been tempted to try SFF NW45 or 47 (i should probably be slapped for this). Its just really frustrating, but thanks for commenting its really helpful.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2012)

No problem, like I said, I've been there so I totally understand.

  	Do you have oily skin? Maybe the NW45 is oxidising to a shade close to your skin color and that's why it "works." I've had that happen to me before.  I find that Fix+(or any moisture spray) comes in handy even with liquid foundation, just to help with getting a lighter coverage  - just a lil fyi 

  	Well good luck again with NARS... Their foundations didn't have the right undertone for my shade  Hopefully you find one with them. Keep keepin on sis!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't see any red in your skin in that picture. I would say NC50-55 would best suit you, not NW anything. But it's good that you're open to other brands b/c MAC shades are not consistent across foundations and it's super annoying.


----------

